# Grave Marker Help Please!



## Missjennifers

I'm not sure where to post this...it wasn't considered a miscarriage but also wasn't a stillbirth. 4 years ago on the 28th I lost my son, Joshua, at 24 weeks old. I had a high risk pregnancy and ended up in the hospital on bed rest. It was a waiting game. Late that night I buzzed the nurse that I had to go to the bathroom and she gave me the thing to use and buzz her when I was done. As I lifted myself up I felt an urge to push out of nowhere that my body couldn't control and put my free hand down and caught my son and screamed for help. I was able to feel my sons heartbeat before they took him. He ended up passing away an hour later. I haven't been able to afford a grave marker for him this whole time and had cross statues, stuffed animals, etc at his grave until I found out a few months ago when I went it was all gone. Through wonderful ladies that went through my new pregnancy with me (all their babies due in Feb) on a facebook group created a donation to help me. I'm close and so blessed that I can honor my son finally.
I am having a hard time though. On the marker I picked out they are letting me put 6 words or less on there for free (any more would be charged and could not afford). I'm having a VERY hard time thinking of something to put on the marker. I asked a few family members for advice but they want it to be up to me. The only problem is that it's becoming very difficult to think of something and I would love if you ladies could give me some suggestions on what would be some nice little sayings. I'm open and appreciate all suggestions.
Thank you and love to all your little angels :hug:


----------



## MamaBare

I'm sorry for your loss. 

I had a late miscarriage recently, and the one thing I wish I could say to my baby is "You are so loved and wanted". 

Perhaps you might like something more like "Too beautiful for this earth", I'm not sure. It's a very personal thing, and probably needs to be something that means something special to you .


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm so glad you are finally able to get your grave marker :hugs:.

We have a memorial plaque at the cemetery where we scattered their ashes, and on a bench in our garden and both say 'forever in our hearts'. Just keep asking for ideas and thinking about it, the right words will come to you when the time is right x


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I am so happy that you are able to get your grave marker :hugs: I always liked the saying " Some people say you are to painful to remember, I say you are to precious to forget" There are so many beautiful sayings. I will try to find a website for you and post it in this tread. Again, I am so sorry........XOXOOXO Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

https://grievingparents.com/Quotes.html


Alot of nice sayings and quotes, hope this helps..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CormacksGirl

Sorry for your loss. How about "Shhhh, baby sleeping" or "Too beautiful for earth"


----------

